# Storage of drugs- too cold?



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry to bother you, 

I will be having for my baseline scan on Tuesday 5th June 9.30am. Buserelin injections have been going fine. I am just a little concerned about my stims medication and my trigger shot, which I am keeping in the fridge.The trigger shot Ovitrelle says store between 2 and 8 degrees.The stims medication Gonal F just says store in a refridgerator do not freeze. I am worried that my fridge was too cold last week as one day  I found frost on the inside of the tupperware container that I am keeping my drugs in. Nothing in the fridge appeared to have frozen. I have since adjusted the fridge temperature setting. I am concerned that I should get a new trigger shot. What do you think?

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If no liquids had frozen within the fridge then it will be fine. Ideally you'd be better to leave the drugs in their original boxes on a shelf in the fridge where air can circulate around them. You can get varying temperatures if you don't space items out within the fridge and allow air to circulate. As I said though if rest of items in fridge were fine then no need to be concerned.


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Thank you Mazv, hope you are having a lovely bank hols.

Flowersinthewindow


----------

